# ZFS Error 5 after kernel load on first boot



## poorandunlucky (Nov 9, 2017)

Can someone help me with this, please?

So after giving FreeBSD a go and finding that I like it and that I wanted to keep it as my desktop OS, I went back to wipe everything, and re-install everything from ports (because I had mixed and matched ports and binaries, and ports worked well, so I decided to go with that), and also I wanted a different ZFS filesystem layout than what was the default...

So I re-booted from the DVD I ordered from osdisc.com (I think), told the installer I wanted to partition by hand, attached my partition with GELI, destroyed the old pool, created a new pool with utf8only skein lz4 and sha512, created datasets for various folders like /boot /etc /usr/src /usr/ports etc then set bootfs=freebsd/boot (because /boot is in that dataset on it's own), put vfs.root.mountfrom="zfs:freebsd/boot" in loader.conf...

The only things I changed from what the installer did was to destroy and re-create the zfs pool, and the installer didn't have a separate dataset for /boot; it put everything in the same dataset and only had separate datasets for things like the ports tree, and /usr/local.  AFAIK, that's all that's different.

When I boot, I enter the GELI pass, and it says `boot:`

What did I miss?

Edit: It also says there's an I/O error if I try to specify the filesystem/kernel... there's a picture attached.


----------



## poorandunlucky (Nov 9, 2017)

So I decided to copy/paste the contents of /boot into itself...  it turns out that skein isn't allowable as a checksum algorithm for root filesystems, so I just let it use it's default, keeping two copies, and now it can read the filesystem, but it does this [see picture].

I don't know what to do at this point because it can obviously read the file...  If I type a question mark, it lists the directory content for /boot.


----------



## poorandunlucky (Nov 9, 2017)

I wiped the pool, made a new one with just utf8only=on, now it loads the kernel, and then this [picture].

wtf?  seriously...  you can see it loading files, why is it complaining?


----------



## poorandunlucky (Nov 9, 2017)

And there I was, hoping not to screw it up for once...

I just made a new pool with the installer, I have better to do than fiddle with this right now...

If anyone knows what that Error 5 was, please let me know...

Thanks.


----------

